# Nissan Skyline AWD system (R33,R34)



## lorelon12345 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello, guys! I am planning on getting a non-turbo GTS4 R33 or GT4 R34.
The questions are:
1.Is there a difference between the awd system in the non-turbo version and the gtr/gtr v spec... 
2.Is there a difference in the hicas system between the non-turbo and gtr/gtr v spec 
3.Can I use a controller to change the power to 100% pure rwd on a gts4 gt4 
without damaging something. (I read that only r32 can do this but some people argue and I am getting confused)??


----------

